# my neighborhood



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Welcome to my Neighborhood,hope u enjoy


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks idyllic... the second pic is a little blurred...


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

ok try this one


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Great pics!!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Photos*



lefties43332 said:


> ok try this one


I heard that the Blue Rock Resort had been sold or renovated. Do you know anything about it? Do you have any recent photos that you'd care to post?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> I heard that the Blue Rock Resort had been sold or renovated. Do you know anything about it? Do you have any recent photos that you'd care to post?


They got tore up last year in one of the typhoons. The area of to the left, past the pool that was wooden along with the palm trees. So they have redone that area with concrete and extended the roof about 30' to the left and another 20-25' out onto the beach. 

Also, since it's dry season they got the floating bar up and operational. They retrieve the floating bars when rainy season starts (due to typhoons).....

Everytime I go there they are always doing good business (at least 75% occupancy at the dining tables). Good food and service and lots of expat patronage...


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Blue rock is doing well. I know one of the owners of it and the flashrat. Heres a few pics of the floating bar.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

another pic of the floating bar


----------

